# Breaching firewall



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

Can someone tell me what this is trying to get through firewall to hook up footwell lighting?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It’s a place to poke things through, I ran my boost gauge line through it. You can remove that plastic cap and its rubber underneath.


----------



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> It’s a place to poke things through, I ran my boost gauge line through it. You can remove that plastic cap and its rubber underneath.


So it will work to run a wire through?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep. Did the same on my car for my boost gauge. It comes out to the left of your exhaust heat shield under the car so just have to snake it up from there. If you take that cap off in your pic (it just snaps on and off) there is a soft rubber that is pretty easy to poke through.


----------



## Bigchris10 (Dec 30, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Yep. Did the same on my car for my boost gauge. It comes out to the left of your exhaust heat shield under the car so just have to snake it up from there. If you take that cap off in your pic (it just snaps on and off) there is a soft rubber that is pretty easy to poke through.


Okay thank you


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Sure thing, good luck!


----------

